# This is Kacey's Story



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw Kasey on another board and fell head over heels for her. Something inside told me she belongs here  I thought about changing her name cuz I didn't want her to associate her name with "bad" things. But I like the name Kacey, so I just changed the S to a C in her name. From now on her name will on be associated with good times  I will be her 3rd and LAST human parent, and she is my 3rd furkid 

Here is some of her history, which broke my heart to see her treated in this manner 

Kacey was purchased from a Walmart parking lot and lived inside until being rehomed about a year ago. Since then she was banished to an outside pen to which she continually escaped from, leading her to be chained to a tree  She's had no training whatsoever. No one will take the time. In the past two years of her life she's had two owners. They feed her Ole Roy, and she scrounged for everything else. She a high energy "hyper" gal which was denied exercise  She was unwanted because of her "Boundless Energy"

Her previous owner couldn't be bothered to train her, exercise her, potty train her, or love her. Was told they put a "bark" collar on her  She was left with no shelter, food or water, while the owners went away. Owner was willing to just drive somewhere and "drop" her off, "this just isn't the dog for us" 

Thankfully owner was also willing to relinquish Kacey  She is now out of there and in boarding  and will be on her way to me via transport 

Her update from boarding:

Kasey is doing VERY well with us. She is well mannered (other than getting up to the kitchen counters ) and calm inside the house. She's getting along fine with the other dogs that are boarding with us. I walked her and gave her a bath when she arrived. She's had a few treats this afternoon and she seems to be very happy. She's very thin...ribs sticking out and bones protruding at the haunches, so we'll fatten her up a bit. She also has some sores on the ends of both ears that were bleeding a little after her bath. She was being kept outside on a long lead, so she may have scratched herself too much on the ears. I doused them with alcohol and applied some antibiotic salve, and I'll continue to keep an eye on them. I have attached some pictures that I took just a few minutes ago. She's a real sweetheart!


Hearing her update just made me smile knowing she is safe and being well cared for right now  I'm on cloud 9!

Keep checking in for more udates  and hopefully more pics!

Thanks for letting me share a very happy time in our lives


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She sounds wonderful... all she needed was some love!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor girl and what a sad history she had. But she can rest easier now knowing that she will be loved and spoiled the rest of her life. She sounds like a real sweetie and just needs love and good training which she will get with you. Cant wait to see her when she gets all fattened up.


----------

